# Windows 10: Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Windows 10: Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*

					Die Redakteure der PC Games Hardware kommentieren aktuelle Ereignisse oder Entwicklungen aus der Welt der PC-Hardware, IT-Branche, Spiele, Technik oder Unterhaltung. Lesen Sie die persönlichen Meinungen der PCGH-Redakteure, heute zum Thema "Windows 10: Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch" 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Windows 10: Das meinen die Redakteure nach dem Launch*


----------



## kingkoolkris (1. August 2015)

Offensichtlich gibt es für mich bisher keine großen Verbesserungen in der Usability.
Allerdings sieht's schöner aus und Windows7 konnte ich auch irgendwie jetzt nicht mehr sehen ^^
Was etwas stört, ist dass die Ladescreens etc. immer noch im VGA-Modus laufen, das muss 2015 doch besser gehen.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. August 2015)

> *Windows 10: Das meint Freakless08 nach dem Launch*


Windows 10 ...
ist einfach das beste was Microsoft je erschaffen hat. Es verbindet den PC mit der XBox One sowie den Windows Smartphones gekonnt und dank der integrierten OneDrive Cloud hat man überall seine Daten dabei. Das ganze wird mit DirectX12 abgerundet, welches nicht nur aktuelle Hardware beflügelt durch den besseren Overhead, es wird uns auch neue Effekte und Details in Spielen auf den Bildschirm zaubern die wie vorher noch nie gesehen haben. Dank dem XBox Streaming können zudem die heiß geliebten XBox Spiele auf dem PC genossen werden oder die PC Spiele bequem auf der Couch an der Xbox gezockt werden, wodurch eine perfekte Symbiose zwischen PC und Konsole aufgebaut wird.
Nicht nur im Spielumfeld bin ich hinsichtlich Windows 10 extrem begeistert. Das Startmenü aus Windows 7 wurde mit den Kacheln aus Windows 8 ergänzt, welches nochmals eine Verbesserung bedeutet die wichtigsten Programme schnell zu starten, da diese direkt griffbereit sind ohne das man den Desktop mit Icons zumüllen muss. Zudem lassen sich dank der Apps die bereits aus Windows 8 bekannt sind nützliche Informationen im Startmenü anzeigen. Auch mit Cortana kann man schnell und einfach das Web duch Tastatur- oder Sprachbefehle durchsuchen oder wichtige Dokumente direkt im Explorer anzeigen lassen, wodurch sich die Arbeitseffizienz enorm verbessert. Auch der Zusammenschluss der Windows Gemeinschaft, welche sich gegenseitig mit der Updateverteilung aushelfen ist ein großartiges Gefühl, welche die Windowsnutzer stärker zusammenschweisst.
Ich bin voll Zufrieden mit Windows 10, welches das Beste aus Windows 7 und Windows 8(.1) vereint und dadurch ein völlig neues und angenehmes Nutzererlebnis bietet. Auch bin ich schon auf den ersten SR gespannt, welches die Verschmelzung mit Windows Phone noch weiter verzahnen wird.

*Freakless08*
"Windows 10 PC Masterrace - no more Windows 7/8 PC Peasants"


----------



## Viron84 (1. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Mal als kleines Beispiel: bis ich herausgefunden hatte, wie man auf zwei Monitoren unterschiedliche Hintergründe einrichtet, vergingen geschlagene 8min,.



Ach du *********************, soviel Zeit hast du für deinen PC geopfert ? Das ist echt Hardcore .. 8 Minuten hast du gesucht ? Leck mich fett, da ist der halbe tag rum. 

Ok wieder zum normalmodus: echt jetzt ? kommst du dir nicht doof vor bei sowas ?


----------



## Pixy (1. August 2015)

Ich sehe es wie der Herr in "Bild 3" mit dem langen Bart.
Sorry, weiß den Namen gerade nicht. 

Werde dieses Jahr eher nicht mehr wechseln, sondern tendenziell im nächsten Jahr.
Habe weder das Update, noch irgendwie anders das OS getestet.


----------



## Seebaer (1. August 2015)

Die Essenz: Ohne ein DX 12 Spiel, das wirklich gravierende Vorteile gegenüber DX 11 bringt, ist Win 10 überflüssig. Im Gegenteil sogar schädlich: Bevormundung und Ausspionage durch MS, freie Wahl des Browser wird,  durch schikanöse Menueführung zum Abenteuer, Mißbrauch durch Verwendung des PC als Torrentserver, Wegfall des Mediaplayers usw. Ich kaue niemand etwas vor, soll jeder selber im Internet lesen was abgeht. Wer auf MS und den Hype von Zeitschriften reinfällt, ist selber schuld. Und erspart mir bitte die Kommentare von Kindern, die immer das Neueste haben müßen und von jedem Mist begeistert sind. Im Moment ist Win 10 indiskutabel.
Ich habe Festnetz und ein 5 Jahre junges Handy für Notfälle. Und außerhalb meiner Wohnung glotze ich nicht auf einen Bildschirm. Ich sehe und höre die Welt wie sie ist.


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. August 2015)

Interessant...leider scheint sich nur Carsten an der neuen Stufe der Datensammelwut von Microsoft zu stören. Der Rest der Redaktion geht leider nicht drauf ein. Schade.


----------



## Godslayer666 (1. August 2015)

Kann dem Seebaer nur zustimmen. 
Einzig brauchbare wäre als Gamer DX 12 wo man gezwungen ist auf Win 10 umzusteigen. Spiele dafür wird es in naher Zukunft nicht so schnell geben und die die da kommen werden, erzeugen im Moment keinerlei Interesse.


----------



## bonbon2k (1. August 2015)

Ich finds einfach belustigend, wie viele Windows-8-Hater es kaum erwarten konnten auf Windows 10 umzusteigen und es als bestes Windows aller Zeiten loben. Eigentlich hätten sie dieselbe User Experience schon vor Jahren mit Windows 8 haben können, denn der Unterschied zwischen 8 und 10 ist nun wirklich nicht sonderlich gross


----------



## Schokomonster (1. August 2015)

Hatte es mal kurz auf meinem Lappi und bis zu dem Punkt wo ich für die Kartenspiele plötzlich monatlich was zahlen sollte fand ich es ja noch ganz nett, danach war aber gleich wieder 7 drauf.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2015)

Ich nutze erst mal die Preview so lange es geht, frühestens im Winter hole ich es mir, früher nur wenn meine nicht aktivierte Preview ablaufen sollte.


----------



## ifrflyer (1. August 2015)

Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Interessant...leider scheint sich nur Carsten an der neuen Stufe der Datensammelwut von Microsoft zu stören. Der Rest der Redaktion geht leider nicht drauf ein. Schade.



Das ist allerdings bedenklich, zumal wir "ewig Gestrigen" eigentlich auf eine kritische Presse angewiesen sind.
Vielleicht stört das auch nur das allgemeine Harmoniestreben.


----------



## sft211 (1. August 2015)

also Arma 3 und Day Z Standalone mit DX 12 sind für mich mehr als verlockend und mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## Regency98 (1. August 2015)

Hab´s zunächst auch erst einmal auf dem Notebook installiert und war überrascht wie reibungslos das Upgrade von 7 auf 10 funktioniert hat.

Was mir im Moment noch extrem auf den Wecker geht, sind diese Apps, die eher mit den "klassischen" Programmen in Konflikt stehen, als diese zu ergänzen, oder zu ersetzen. So habe ich hier nun beispielsweise eine Mail-App und Outlook ´13. Die Mail-App kann ich in mein Info-Center, oder in mein neues Startmenü integrieren, um Emails bequem über die entsprechende Live-Kachel zu sehen und abzurufen. Mit Outlook, der deutlich umfangreicheren und kostenpflichtigen Software, funktioniert das ganze scheinbar nicht. Auch Musikplayer und Systemsteuerung sind nun doppelt belegt und machen alles unnötig kompliziert.

Das System gefällt mir insgesamt gut, aber dieses Prinzip verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. August 2015)

Bin noch nicht umgestiegen und habe es auch noch nicht vor. Ich spiele schon oft genug bei den Spielen den Beta Tester, das muß ich beim Betriebssystem nicht auch noch machen. Bis DX 12 Spiele kommen dauert es eh noch, und sonst hat Win 10 nichts neues was ich will/brauche. So lange bleibe ich gerne noch bei meinen Win 7.


----------



## BuzzKillington (1. August 2015)

Bei mir lief das Upgrade problemlos und das Design gefällt mir auch viel besser. Sicher gibt's noch ein paar Bugs, aber die scheinen die Stabilität nicht zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Gamer1970 (1. August 2015)

Meiner Meinung nach noch viel zu früh. Erstmal gucken was die ganzen "Beta-Tester" () so für Probleme kriegen und was man alles so herausfindet über das Betriebssystem... wer weiß, welche Steine uns Microsoft da so alles in den Weg gelegt hat. Außerdem... mein Windows 7 läuft absolut stabil und meine Hardware ist gut genug, um alle meine Spiele in Full HD butterweich darzustellen. Daher sehe ich momentan keinen einzigen Grund, umzusteigen.


----------



## Sadic1 (1. August 2015)

Also bisher läuft Windows 10 (seit Donnerstag) nahezu perfekt bei mir. Habe keine Probleme. Ich habe mit mehr gerechnet, war Insider und hatte es lange in der VM laufen. Dort gab es schon ein paar Macken. (Hab es auf dem Tablet und auf dem Desktop, beide laufen gut.)

Einzig das Multithreading ist noch etwas schlechter als bei Win 8.1. Wenn eine fordernde Aufgabe läuft und man etwas nebenbei macht (z.B. Zocken und Virenkomplettprüfung) geht das gerne mit ein paar Rucklern einher, die Win 8.1 nicht hatte. Oder Menüs brauchen dann mal eine Gedenksekunde zum öffnen. Dafür scheint der Turbo der CPU öfter anzusprechen, mein FX hängt hier viel öfter im höchsten Turbo-State. Das kann allerdings auch eine Nebenwirkung sein. Multithreading nicht so gut -> Last auf weniger Kernen -> höherer Turbo.

Allerdings empfehle ich trotzdem den meisten Normal-Nutzern, bis zum Oktober-Update zu warten.


----------



## JoshuaNRW (1. August 2015)

format c: .......... iMac gekauft! Das war mein UPDATE !

Nein mal ehrlich, gut ich hab es probiert, beim ersten mal liefen mein Kaspersky IS nicht mehr und Probleme mit den Treigberzwang gab es auch. (Nividia Treiber wollte erst nicht.......)
Bin etwas unsicher was Windows 10 angeht, auf der einen Seite ist es weit besser als sein Vorgänger auf der anderen Seite lief Windows 7 auf meinem Rechner nahezu perfekt.
Auf den Laptop ist es drauf und bleibt auch aber auf den Desktop bleibt wohl Windows 7 und nicht die Jahresleihgabe von Microsoft an der ich vermutlich meine Hardware nicht tauschen darf wenn ich 10 nicht neu kaufen will.

In diesem Sinne, bis 2020 sind Windows 7 und ich unzertrennlich aber ich geh jetzt raus denn die Sonne scheint .


----------



## KrHome (1. August 2015)

Seebaer schrieb:


> Die Essenz: Ohne ein DX 12 Spiel, das wirklich gravierende Vorteile gegenüber DX 11 bringt, ist Win 10 überflüssig.


Für AMD Karten Besitzer ist es auch unter DX11 performancetechnisch Pflicht. Die Overhead Verbesserungen in AMDs WDDM2 Treiber sorgen für 20% mehr Performance im CPU Limit.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

Naja, hier scheint ja der überaus bedenkliche Umgang mit Userdaten kaum zu interessieren. 
Microsoft schreibt in ihre Lizenzvereinbarungen, dass sie die Daten an die Regierung(en) und Autoritäten weitergeben wenn sie das wollen 
Soetwas installiert man doch nicht freiwillig. Früher musste man die Leute noch mit Malware infizieren heute installieren sie windows 10


----------



## KrHome (1. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Microsoft schreibt in ihre Lizenzvereinbarungen, dass sie die Daten an die Regierung(en) und Autoritäten weitergeben wenn sie das wollen
> Soetwas installiert man doch nicht freiwillig. Früher musste man die Leute noch mit Malware infizieren heute installieren sie windows 10


Und du glaubst die Daten der Windows 7 Nutzer werden nicht weitergegeben, wenn das FBI oder die NSA anklopft? Können sie ja nicht machen, weil dem steht schließlich die EULA entgegen. 

PC vom Internet trennen ist nach wie vor das Einzige was gegen sowas hilft.


----------



## Terracresta (1. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Naja, hier scheint ja der überaus bedenkliche Umgang mit Userdaten kaum zu interessieren.
> Microsoft schreibt in ihre Lizenzvereinbarungen, dass sie die Daten an die Regierung(en) und Autoritäten weitergeben wenn sie das wollen
> Soetwas installiert man doch nicht freiwillig. Früher musste man die Leute noch mit Malware infizieren heute installieren sie windows 10



Abgesehn davon geht mir der Apps-Zwang (vor alle OneDrive) und das ständige generve von wegen M$-Accounts gewaltig auf den Sack. Hatte schonmal probiert, die Apps Installation beim Anlegen neuer Benutzer per Konsole zu unterbinden (per Win8 Guide), aber das machte dann andere Probleme. OneDrive kann man garnicht installieren, außer man löscht die Ordner per Hand, wobei dann aber natürlich Leichen zurück bleiben.
Dazu kommen noch solche Sachen wie das neue Einstellungs-Menü, welches ich unübersichtlich finde und dann ohnehin zur althergebrachten Systemsteuerung wechsle, welche es zum Glück noch gibt. Hab bisher Win10 nur auf der VM ausprobiert, aber bin nicht begeistert. 

Wenn man den Vollpreis zahlt, dann will man auch Kontrolle darüber, was installiert wird, solang es nicht die Grundfunktionalität betrifft. OneDrive, die sinnlosen News-Channel usw. gehören nicht dazu und man sollte sie bei der Installation abwählen können, wie das bei früheren Windows-Versionen mit anderen Programmen der Fall war.

Übrigens gehts mir gewaltig auf die Nerven, dass Programme jetzt plötzlich Apps genannt werden. Weil das Wort Apps ja so coooool ist oder was? Mein PC ist kein Scheiß Smartphone.


----------



## Atma (1. August 2015)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Übrigens gehts mir gewaltig auf die Nerven, dass Programme jetzt plötzlich Apps genannt werden. Weil das Wort Apps ja so coooool ist oder was? Mein PC ist kein Scheiß Smartphone.


Es gibt schlimmeres. Da heißen die Programme in Windows nun eben Apps, na und? Du kannst doch trotzdem weiterhin die Bezeichnung Programme nutzen, wird dir schließlich nicht verboten. In Win 8.1 bekommt man die Bezeichnung Apps nur im Startscreen zu sehen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

KrHome schrieb:


> Und du glaubst die Daten der Windows 7 Nutzer werden nicht weitergegeben, wenn das FBI oder die NSA anklopft? Können sie ja nicht machen, weil dem steht schließlich die EULA entgegen.
> 
> PC vom Internet trennen ist nach wie vor das Einzige was gegen sowas hilft.



Hast du mal was von Unix Systemen gehört ? Habe gehört das hilft schon ne menge


----------



## ARCdefender (1. August 2015)

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht upgrade, aber hab dann gestern einfach mal mit Carbon Copy Cloner "mac" meine Windows SSD auf eine Andere geklont, dann das geklonte System getestet auf Funktion und mit diesem  dann mal das Upgrade gemacht.
Fazit, wie schon vermutet, es läuft alles andere als rund.

Hardware wurde nicht erkannt, es handelt sich um ein GA-Z97X, selbst nach dem Download der offiziellen Win 10 64 Bit Treiber von der Gigabyte Seite wurde ich immer wieder mit einer Fehlermeldung, in englisch, konfrontiert das diese Hardware nicht mit Windows 10 kompatibel ist. Um welche Hardware hat mir Win 10 nicht verraten nur etwa alle 30 Sekunden diese Meldung ausgegeben.
Dann Witcher 3, aus irgendwelchen Gründen wollte das Spiel nicht mehr starten, wenn man es angeklickt hat gab es das optische Feedback vom Icon aber sonst passierte nichts.
Auch eine komplette Neuinstallation von GoG Galaxy und Witcher 3 mit allen Patches brachte keine Lösung.

Ich hatte die Indexierung wegen der SSD extra deaktiviert, nach einem Neustart war sie wieder ungefragt aktiviert. 
Überhaupt wühlte irgendwas die ganze zeit auf meinen Platten, die HDD Leuchte war am blinken wie ne Disko, Lese und Schreibzugriffe konnte man sehen, aber nicht was genau diese Sachen auslöste. Auslagern kann ich mir bei 24 GB RAM kaum vorstellen 
Selbe bei der Ortung, ich hatte sie bei der Installation ausgeschaltet, eigentlich alle Punkte auf Nein gesetzt. Nach einem Update von 10 waren die meisten Sachen auch wieder eingeschaltet ohne mich darüber zu informieren. Das wurde erst sichtbar nach dem ich wieder die Einstellungen aufgerufen habe.
Norton 360 wurde direkt der Zugriff auf Edge verwehrt, das will Microsoft nicht, sondern man soll auf das hauseigene Tool greifen.
Soviel zum Thema Datenschutz!
Nicht mal geschenkt will ich das, auch nicht wenn Microsoft mir noch 100,- € in die Hand drücken würde.

Ende vom Lied, die geklonte SSD wieder ausgebaut, die Originale mit Win 8.1. wieder in den Rechner gebaut und so wird es wohl auch noch sehr sehr lange bleiben.
Schade um die vertane Zeit


----------



## Viron84 (1. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ähnliches wollte ich dir eigentlich zum verfassten Post unterstellen. Geht es noch infantiler?



Mehr wollte ich nicht zitieren. Da ich eigentlich nur sagen wollte, das man die quailtät dieses beitrags hier schon daran erkennen kann wer dir ein gefällt mir gegeben hat. Es ist kein geringerer als der der sowieso am lautesten schreit über Windows 10 und selbst Linux benutzt.. immer weiter so .. immer weiter



Sadic1 schrieb:


> Also bisher läuft Windows 10 (seit Donnerstag) nahezu perfekt bei mir.



wie jetzt, du zahlst einen SOOOO HOHEN PREIS für Windows 10 und sagst sogar es läuft nahezu perfekt. Junge, MS weis inzwischen nicht nur wo dein Auto steht, sondern sogar wo dein Haus wohnt ... also hey aufpassen  (Achtung Ironie)



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Soetwas installiert man doch nicht freiwillig. Früher musste man die Leute noch mit Malware infizieren heute installieren sie windows 10



Wieder einer der garkeine Ahnung hat und einfach mitreden will. Dein Verhalten war schon im grafikkartenforum sehr fraglich beim mitlesen aber jetzt haust du die richtig harten Sachen raus ohne wirklich Ahnung zu haben. Natürlich installiert man sich Windows 10, dankend sogar. 

Erstmal an MS herzlichen dank für dieses tolle stabile BS das schon seid 3 Tagen und sogar in der Testphase problemlos durchgehalten hat. Ich liebe euch  Ihr habt damit wirklich das Beste Betriebssystem auf den markt gebracht das ich mir vorstellen konnte.


----------



## ARCdefender (1. August 2015)

Viron84, Werbevertreter für Microsoft Produkte? 
Mal im Ernst, was Giftes Du hier alle Leute an die mit Windows 10 nicht zufrieden sind und das auf einer persönlichen Ebene?
Es ist ja ok wenn dir Win 10 gefällt, aber andere Leute als Blöd usw. anzuprangern weil ihnen das OS und einige Funktionen nicht zusagen finde ich ehrlich gesagt.....


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. August 2015)

Natürlich installiert man sich die Windows 10-Spyware, dankend sogar. Heeeeyyy, es ist gratis und total gut, weil neu und hipp


----------



## Sadic1 (1. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Hast du mal was von Unix Systemen gehört ? Habe gehört das hilft schon ne menge



In Utah steht ein schönes großes Datenzetrum der NSA mit folgendem Schriftzug auf der Begrüßungstafel: "Wenn du nichts zu verstecken hast, hast du nichts zu fürchten" (Sinngemäß übersetzt.) Von der Größe her ist dort genug Platz um ~ 2 Tage des kompletten Internet-Traffics zu speichern + genügend Rechenpower um auch alle handelsüblichen Verschlüsselungen zu brechen.  Über Jahre wurde auch "zufällig" beim Europa-Parlament der doppelte Datenverkehr berechnet als die Admins selber gemessen haben. Da hat man "zufällig" alles geklont / mitgeschnitten. Da hilft dir auch Unix nichts, sobald du im Netz bist wird alles geloggt was du tust. Zumal sehr viele Unix-basierende Systeme deutlich mehr Backdoors haben als es die Nutzer gerne wahrhaben wollen. Leider ist der Quellcode dort nämlich auch nicht unbedingt so übersichtlich um alles zu erkennen.

Wenn man ein paar gute Professoren in Sachen Datensicherheit hatte ist man bereits nach dem Grundstudium ziemlich desillusioniert. Die einzige Möglichkeit das dir keiner auf den PC schaut ist ihn komplett physisch vom Netz zu trennen und sicherzustellen, das auch niemand anders den Rechner benutzen kann.

Ein Hinweis an alle: eEinfach nur die Daten auf dem PC hinterlegt und im Internet verbreitet, von denen man der Meinung ist das sie jeder wissen darf. So schwer ist das nämlich auch nicht.


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. August 2015)

Da ist sogar mal ein Zeppelin über das Utah Data Center geflogen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

Sadic1 schrieb:


> In Utah steht ein schönes großes Datenzetrum der NSA mit folgendem Schriftzug auf der Begrüßungstafel: "Wenn du nichts zu verstecken hast, hast du nichts zu fürchten" (Sinngemäß übersetzt.) Von der Größe her ist dort genug Platz um ~ 2 Tage des kompletten Internet-Traffics zu speichern + genügend Rechenpower um auch alle handelsüblichen Verschlüsselungen zu brechen.  Über Jahre wurde auch "zufällig" beim Europa-Parlament der doppelte Datenverkehr berechnet als die Admins selber gemessen haben. Da hat man "zufällig" alles geklont / mitgeschnitten. Da hilft dir auch Unix nichts, sobald du im Netz bist wird alles geloggt was du tust. Zumal sehr viele Unix-basierende Systeme deutlich mehr Backdoors haben als es die Nutzer gerne wahrhaben wollen. Leider ist der Quellcode dort nämlich auch nicht unbedingt so übersichtlich um alles zu erkennen.
> 
> Wenn man ein paar gute Professoren in Sachen Datensicherheit hatte ist man bereits nach dem Grundstudium ziemlich desillusioniert. Die einzige Möglichkeit das dir keiner auf den PC schaut ist ihn komplett physisch vom Netz zu trennen und sicherzustellen, das auch niemand anders den Rechner benutzen kann.
> 
> Ein Hinweis an alle: eEinfach nur die Daten auf dem PC hinterlegt und im Internet verbreitet, von denen man der Meinung ist das sie jeder wissen darf. So schwer ist das nämlich auch nicht.



Habe ich geschrieben, dass Unix Systeme sicher sind ? Ich habe geschrieben das das schon ne ganze Menge hilft  
Du, Physikalisches Trennen vom internet ist nicht unbedingt nötigt, für perfekte Sicherheit sicherlich, aber für genügende auf keinen Fall. Wer nicht gerade Tor nutzt und denkt er sei sicher, sondern noch ein paar Schritte weiter geht kann auch mit einem am Internet hängenden System gut auskommen. 
Für ganz harte fälle verschlüsselt man eh ALLES und da gibt es auch Verfahren bei denen ich sehen will, dass die NSA in unter 30 Jahren mit dem knacken fertig ist (gibt da Dinger bei denen man eher mit millionen/(* ) von Jahren rechnen kann, solange der schlüssel geheim bleibt und da gibt es auch mittel und wege). Die NSA hat vorgelegt und man kann viele früher vermeintlich Sichere Systeme und Verfahren mittlerweile vergessen, aber es ist schlichtweg falsch wenn man sagt, dass die NSA *Alles *abhören kann. 

Ich z.B bin da auch nicht 100% dahinter muss ich zugeben. Nutze ja noch teilweise ein Win 7 z.B . Aber "absolute" Sicherheit ist nur nötig wenn du gezielt angegriffen wirst oder mit hochgradig brisanten Daten umgehst.

*Edit: auch milliarden wenn man spaß hat wobei man sich dann fragen darf wie praktikabel das noch ist....
Edit2: Achso, du schreibst es ja eh selbst : "Handelsübliche Verschlüsselungsverfahren" wer die nutzt ist so oder so verloren. Es gibt Unix Systeme die kaum Angriffsfläche bieten aber alleine reicht das natürlich nicht aus aber die NSA könnte 100x so viel Rechenleistung wie Tianhe-2 haben und könnte manche Verschlüsselungen immer noch nicht in halbwegs zumutbaren Zeitfenstern knacken.

Edit3 : Meint dieser Viron84 das eigentlich ernst ?


----------



## Sadic1 (1. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Habe ich geschrieben, dass Unix Systeme sicher sind ? Ich habe geschrieben das das schon ne ganze Menge hilft
> Du, Physikalisches Trennen vom internet ist nicht unbedingt nötigt, für perfekte Sicherheit sicherlich, aber für genügende auf keinen Fall. Wer nicht gerade Tor nutzt und denkt er sei sicher, sondern noch ein paar Schritte weiter geht kann auch mit einem am Internet hängenden System gut auskommen.
> Für ganz harte fälle verschlüsselt man eh ALLES und da gibt es auch Verfahren bei denen ich sehen will, dass die NSA in unter 30 Jahren mit dem knacken fertig ist (gibt da Dinger bei denen man eher mit millionen/(* ) von Jahren rechnen kann, solange der schlüssel geheim bleibt und da gibt es auch mittel und wege). Die NSA hat vorgelegt und man kann viele früher vermeintlich Sichere Systeme und Verfahren mittlerweile vergessen, aber es ist schlichtweg falsch wenn man sagt, dass die NSA *Alles *abhören kann.
> 
> ...



Thema NSA:
Alles können sie wie gesagt nicht knacken. Aber die Methoden wie sie rangehen um auch an verschlüsselte Daten zu kommen sind schon interessant. Aber das führt zu weit. Man muss sich auch immer vor Augen führen, dass es wenig gibt was Geheimdienste auf einem privaten PC interessieren könnte. Da ist der Zugang zu Webcam und Microfon warscheinlich meistens schon interessanter als die reinen Daten. Aber genug dessen, geht ja um Win 10 hier. ^^ Ich werd mal den Monitor vom Router anschmeißen, mal schauen ob ich mehr Upload / Nachhausetelefonieren hab ich dazumal unter Win 8.1.


Thema Viron:
Einfach ignorieren. Ich weiss bei dem Geschwurbel nichtmal ob er jetzt für oder gegen Win 10 ist, so wild wie er da zusammenzitiert.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

@Sadic1 

Kennst du dich mit Netzwerkanalyse aus ? Wenn ja wären infos super


----------



## Sadic1 (1. August 2015)

@Blizzard_Mamba: Viel kann man mit einem handelsüblichen Router ja leider nicht analysieren. Fürs erste wollte ich mal schauen ob die von Windows angezeigten Werte (Up- /Down-Stream) mit denen vom Router erfassten übereinstimmen, ob ohne aktive (Nutzer-) Programme irgendwo Traffic auftaucht, und wenn irgendwo zusätzlicher Traffic auftaucht, wie viel.

Für eine genauere Analyse müsste die normale Fritzbox einem Router weichen, bei dem ich auch in die NAT usw. reinschauen bzw die Vorgänge dort loggen kann. Oder ich baue mir ein VLAN mit meiner Windows 10-VM (hab ich noch von der Preview-Phase). Mal schauen. Erstmal gucken ob überhaupt verdächtiger Traffic auftritt, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

Sadic1 schrieb:


> @Blizzard_Mamba: Viel kann man mit einem handelsüblichen Router ja leider nicht analysieren. Fürs erste wollte ich mal schauen ob die von Windows angezeigten Werte (Up- /Down-Stream) mit denen vom Router erfassten übereinstimmen, ob ohne aktive (Nutzer-) Programme irgendwo Traffic auftaucht, und wenn irgendwo zusätzlicher Traffic auftaucht, wie viel.
> 
> Für eine genauere Analyse müsste die normale Fritzbox einem Router weichen, bei dem ich auch in die NAT usw. reinschauen bzw die Vorgänge dort loggen kann. Oder ich baue mir ein VLAN mit meiner Windows 10-VM (hab ich noch von der Preview-Phase). Mal schauen. Erstmal gucken ob überhaupt verdächtiger Traffic auftritt, dann sehen wir weiter.



Wireshark + Netcat + Netmon regelt


----------



## Sadic1 (1. August 2015)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wireshark + Netcat + Netmon regelt



Auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber ich glaub ich schalte einfach das Netbook zwischen. Da ist eh schon Linux drauf und das Forwarding und Logging ist schnell eingerichtet. ^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (1. August 2015)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> *Freakless08*
> "Windows 10 PC Masterrace - no more Windows 7/8 PC Peasants"



Seriously ... Mich (als PC-Spieler) nerven schon die Jungs von der Glourios PC Gaming Master Race und jetzt musst du auch noch mit so nen Driss um die Ecke kommen?

Ich bleibe bei Windows 7, bis der Mehrwert (DirectX 12-Spiele die mich interessieren ) einen Umstieg erforderlich machen, oder bis sich das Upgradejahr seinem Ende nähert.


----------



## Effie (1. August 2015)

Bei mir läuft (selbstverständlich) alles problemlos.
Warum auch nicht?
Im Kern schlummert ja noch immer  Windows 8.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. August 2015)

Effie schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft (selbstverständlich) alles problemlos.
> Warum auch nicht?
> Im Kern schlummert ja noch immer  Windows 8.



Im Kern schlummert genauso win 8 wie da win 7, Vista, XP....NT 4.0 drin schlummert


----------



## Effie (1. August 2015)

Gut gepunktet, Blizzard_Mamba


----------



## ein_schelm (1. August 2015)

Moon_Knight schrieb:


> Ich habe es gestern installiert und habe gemischte Gefühle. Ja, es ist ansehnlicher. Aber es ist weder intuitiv noch durchdacht.
> Mal als kleines Beispiel: bis ich herausgefunden hatte, wie man auf zwei Monitoren unterschiedliche Hintergründe einrichtet, vergingen geschlagene 8min, denn an alter Stelle scheint man schlicht die Option hierfür vergessen zu haben.
> Außerdem stören mich die vielen Einstellungen, die nötig sind, um irgendwie Kontrolle über die eigenen Daten zu erhalten.
> 
> Mein Ersteindruck nach 2 Stunden: unausgegoren. Das erste Service Pack ist ja schon auf dem Weg und wohl dringend notwendig.



Ja, es sind Feinheiten die auch mich stören. Vor allem das Startmenü und die Taskleiste sind nicht 100% zu ende gedacht. Programme die man an der Taskleiste angeheftet hat, werden als "Meistverwendet" im Startmenü aufgelistet. Man sollte die Progamme zwar Gruppieren - aber mit Text anzeigen lassen können. Das neue Einstellungsmenü ist mit zu unübersichtlich. Auf einem mobilen Gerät mag das funktionieren aber für den Desktop ist das zu unpraktisch. Schade das die alte Systemsteuerung irgendwann verschwinden soll. 

Insgesamt fühl ich mich wie ein Beta-Tester - dafür ist wohl auch noch die Feedback-App installiert? 

Völlig unzufrieden bin ich nicht. Es läuft stabil, ist besser als Windows 8.1  und mir gefällt, trotz Kritikpunkte, das Startmenü. Wären da nicht die datenschutzrechtlichen Bedenken, würde ich Cortana und die Claud-Funktionen feiern aber Datenschutz ist sowieso out also was solls. Da machts auch nichts das MS die ganzen Spionagetools vermutlich drin gelassen hat.


----------



## ARCdefender (1. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das neue Einstellungsmenü ist mit zu unübersichtlich. Auf einem mobilen Gerät mag das funktionieren aber für den Desktop ist das zu unpraktisch. Schade das die alte Systemsteuerung irgendwann verschwinden soll.



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, aber Microsoft hat es weniger gut Umgesetzt. Ein Blick nach Ubuntu oder OS X zeigt wie man es richtig macht, wenn es um die Einstellungen in der GUI geht.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. August 2015)

KrHome schrieb:


> Für AMD Karten Besitzer ist es auch unter DX11 performancetechnisch Pflicht. Die Overhead Verbesserungen in AMDs WDDM2 Treiber sorgen für 20% mehr Performance im CPU Limit.



Hatte ich in BF4 mitm i3 4170 nicht den Eindruck, eher lief BF4 sogar langsamer...

Ich habe Win10 getestet - es ist bei mir auf ner HDD langsamer als Win 7/8.1 gebootet, hatte öfters mal Hänger und mein Office 365 bzw. 2013 ließ sich auch nicht mehr installieren. Von DX12 habe ich nichts... Und ich bin wohl einer der Wenigen, denen der Kacheldesktop fehlt (dieses Vollbild-Startmenü ist ohne Desktop-Kachel fürn Arsch...).

Die kritischen Datenschutzeinstellungen kann man ja entsprechend einstellen - und wer den Einstellungen nicht traut sollte auch nicht ins Internet gehen und schon garnicht Windows benutzen...

Muss jetzt wegen eines Mainboardwechsels leider wieder Windows 7 neuinstallieren - ob ich es erneut auf Win10 upgrade muss ich mal sehen. Gebracht hatte es mir nix, nur halt für Verschlechterungen gesorgt.


----------



## Viron84 (2. August 2015)

Am besten ihr lasst einfach alle leute die Windows 10 nutzen in ruhe Windows 10 nutzen und hört auf sie schlechtzurden nur weil ihr anderer Meinung seid. Schlieslich fährt euch auch keiner übers maul weil ihr mit falschen Wahrheiten und Aufregungen die total weltfremd sind über Windows 10 lästert.

Ist doch jedem seine Sache. Bei PCGH hab ich immer das gefühl das die community einen menschen zwingen will das oder jenes BS zu nutzen oder diese oder jene Grafikkarte. Jeder Mensch ist selbst für sein Handeln verantwortlich. Und spätestens wenn die letzten Tage des Upgradeangebotes ankriechen, steigen die ganzen Nörgler automatisch um, warum? Ganz einfach, DX12 .. bis dahin weis man es kommt nicht für Windows 8 und schon garnicht für Windows 7 und die meisten sind halt doch Zocker und wollen dx12



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Edit3 : Meint dieser Viron84 das eigentlich ernst ?



Ja meint er, er nimmt dich schlicht und ergreifend nicht ernst. Deine beiträge disqualifizieren dich ständig selbst. Ich würde wetten das du noch lange nicht die 18 jahre erreicht hast, falls doch .. ohgott. Meine Einstellung muss dir nicht gefallen, deine hingegen mir auch nicht. Damit wirst du leben müssen.

Ich halte auch von dem anderen mit dem du gefällt mir verteilen spielst nichts, aber auch da kann man nichts dran ändern. Bleibt weg von Windows 10, kommt NIEEEE zu Windows 10 und seid froh das ihr erfolgreich MS gezeigt habt wo doch eigentlich der hammer hängt. Dabei fällt mir ein, der Anteil der leute die Windows 10 nicht nutzen wird ja verschwindend gering sein... denn alleine dx 12 ist einer der größten Magnete die es gibt. Wen interessieren da ne Handvoll leute ? 

Ich reg mich doch auch nicht darüber auf wenn bei einer kundenbefragung mit ca 250 kunden 3% gesagt haben ich sei ein unhöflicher Mitarbeiter... das ist gradmal einer. Auf einzelschicksale wird nie Rücksicht genommen



iGameKudan schrieb:


> hatte öfters mal Hänger und mein Office 365 bzw. 2013 ließ sich auch nicht mehr installieren. Von DX12 habe ich nichts...



hmm hänger hatte mein System bisher noch garkeine. von dx 12 hat im Moment noch keiner was, in Zukunft schon. Aber Office 365 liegt an dir, das klappt problemlos zu installieren. sogar die ganz neue beta Version von Office 16 läuft wie geschmiert



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und ich bin wohl einer der Wenigen, denen der Kacheldesktop fehlt (dieses Vollbild-Startmenü ist ohne Desktop-Kachel fürn Arsch...).



Irgendwie dann doch unglaubwürdig, denn du wechselst auf Windows 7, sieht "für mich" danach aus das du halt bissl genörgelt hast ohne es aktiv zu testen und jetzt lieber wieder zurückruderst damit die forencommunity dich in ruhe lässt 


Aber wie schon geschrieben, jedem das Seine. Es ist nur ein Betriebssystem und jeder muss mit seiner Entscheidung glücklich sein.


----------

